# Rabbit not cleaning herself?



## lola the lionhead (Oct 6, 2018)

ive had my bunny lola for around 6 months, she’s two years old now. when i first got her she kept clean all the time and peed/pooped in a corner of her cage. lately she’s not been cleaning her bum. she cleans her face and body when she is out of her cage (we let her out around 6 hours a day), but she gets thick layers of poop stuck under her bum, which i can only clean off when it has dried. we have tried washing her bum, and gently cutting off the dirt but she is still not cleaning herself. please give me any advice you have on getting her to stay clean. thank you x


----------



## Popsicles (Oct 6, 2018)

She should be eating those sticky poops, caecotropes, straight from her bottom. The fact that they are sticking could mean a few things. if she has a diet that is too high in protein and fat (e.g. too many pellets?) she will not eat the caecotropes as her body already has more than enough protein going in. However, the carcotropes are also important for gut health and healthy bacteria, so it is important to make sure dietary protein is lower, to encourage her to eat caecotropes. It could also be that she is not able to reach her bottom to eat the caecotropes, due to pain (e.g. arthritis, unlikely at her age) or obesity. Poor diet is the most common reason for a poopy bottom.
So in answer to your question, most likely her diet needs to be adapted - could you tell us what it is you feed her, and how much of it?


----------



## lola the lionhead (Oct 6, 2018)

thank you! she eats tropical mix, it is just what our local feed supply reccomended. as for how much, i just fill the bowl daily and leave yesterday’s in, and give her a completely fresh bowl twice a week. she leaves some parts that she doesn’t like, but usually she eats the whole bowl. could you help me identify if she’s obese? i had rabbits as a child but she is my first indoor rabbit and i care for her myself rather than my mum doing it, and i’m not too sure wether she is overweight or not. x


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 6, 2018)

She needs hay. The bulk of her diet should be hay. Any hay except alfalfa is fine.

The tropical mix is the problem. I'm afraid it isn't healthy. She should be getting plain pellets - something with no colorful bits. Best thing to do would be to purchase a healthy brand and begin mixing the new food with the old. This way she can gradually transition to the healthy pellets.

At the same time the pellet amount can begin to be reduced. Adult rabbits of average size only need about 1/4 cup per day. But don't reduce that too fast. She needs to get used to eating lots of hay.

After those changes she can then start being introduced to greens. She eventually should be getting greens every day too.

I'm sorry the feed store steered you wrong. I know those type stores by me don't know much about rabbits either. Click below for a good diet summary including some pellet brand suggestions and instructions on how to transition to better pellets.
https://rabbitsindoors.weebly.com/feeding.html


----------



## Popsicles (Oct 6, 2018)

Exactly as blue eyes said, that really isn’t the best food for her so you should start transitioning like blue eyes described. And buy lots of good quality hay! 
As for checking if your bunny is overweight, which may well be the case with that diet, you can feel around her spine and ribs, and use the chart above to help you assess.


----------



## jamesewaller (Oct 6, 2018)

lola the lionhead said:


> ive had my bunny lola for around 6 months, she’s two years old now. when i first got her she kept clean all the time and peed/pooped in a corner of her cage. lately she’s not been cleaning her bum. she cleans her face and body when she is out of her cage (we let her out around 6 hours a day), but she gets thick layers of poop stuck under her bum, which i can only clean off when it has dried. we have tried washing her bum, and gently cutting off the dirt but she is still not cleaning herself. please give me any advice you have on getting her to stay clean. thank you x


dear lola,-a wet warm cloth may be sufficient,-does she get the ceco,s??if so she is not fat,--note:-even an experienced rabbiter cringes at h2o/sissors the results can be tragic,-I use food grade diatomaceous earth,it has many uses [email protected] -this should make for easier cleaning.sincerely james waller-for joseph r cottontail rip


----------



## lola the lionhead (Oct 6, 2018)

she will not eat hay  i have tried using branded hay, dandelion hay and also hay from our field, but she will not eat it. i have tried to hand feed, ive put it in her bedroom/ cage and also used a hay rack, but either way she will not touch it. is there an alternative?


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 6, 2018)

She's likely not eating hay because she's getting too many pellets. Any pellets (but especially those mixed with treats) are usually going to be eaten first. She's choosing to fill up on pellets rather than eat hay. Cut back on the pellets and refresh hay daily. Once she is getting less junk food, she'll start eating hay.


----------



## lola the lionhead (Oct 6, 2018)

thank you!


----------



## jamesewaller (Oct 6, 2018)

lola the lionhead said:


> she will not eat hay  i have tried using branded hay, dandelion hay and also hay from our field, but she will not eat it. i have tried to hand feed, ive put it in her bedroom/ cage and also used a hay rack, but either way she will not touch it. is there an alternative?


dear lola-sometimes a simple approach is best,but I cannot over state the need to be well informed..-the term hay really doesnot apply to grasses-if you visit a farm supply store and ask for hay{like I did once}-you get animal bedding straw ,etc.asking for ie.timothy,orchard-you get grasses.--if you pluck -ie.-dandelions,broadleaf-or-lance plantain,clovers-some call weeds,please wash before feeding.as we learn these things,you may pull your hair out-if lola-doesnot eat...the diet must contain 70%grasses-weeds can qualify as fiber,-quality pellet establishes vitamins-and some digestible food.-.rabbits have two poops-day/night..rabbits are nocturnal and excrete cecotropes at night,day poops are the lose little balls they leave everywhere...the more we know about their digestive system we know that it is called flora.-good flora equals cecotropes,-and the other is a day poop..--therefore a rabbit must maintain a strong immune system..if you any grasses outside{not sprayed}-are green and healthy,wash before offering -and you might get lucky and -maybe you can breath better..there isa a lot to know about these cute cuddly critters,-you can access the rol library or try medirabbit.com..my hope is something here helps soon-sincerely james waller joseph r cottontail rip


----------

